# Uncataloged Tyco slotcars MOC?



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Last year I bought a rare tyco 440 magnum indy car ( red #2 chaparral 2K)
MOC. I always thought this was a set only car. 440 cars were only in the 1981 and 1982 tyco catalogs but there is no catalog entry either year for this car
(only shown in a set). 

This makes me wonder, does anyone know of any other tyco slotcars that
were available MOC but were not shown ever in the catalogs?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hifisapi said:


> Last year I bought a rare tyco 440 magnum indy car ( red #2 chaparral 2K)
> MOC. I always thought this was a set only car. 440 cars were only in the 1981 and 1982 tyco catalogs but there is no catalog entry either year for this car
> (only shown in a set).
> 
> ...


it maybe from overseas distribution ; IE; UK/Australia, ect

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> it maybe from overseas distribution ; IE; UK/Australia, ect
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Its on a standard USA 440 Magnum card just like regular USA 440 releases.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

whats weird about all this is that in the 1981 tyco catalog, tyco clearly mentions the chaparral 2k as a set car in the championship racing set,
but also clearly does NOT list it as one of the new 440 cars for sale that
year separately (its uncataloged except as a set car ).That's why finding
one MOC seems unusual.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

What does MOC mean?


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

MOC = Mint On Card
the only thing beter is MOMC = Mint On Mint Card


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> What does MOC mean?


Mint On Card


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

great website

http://www.trackhobbies.com/Tyco.html

with great photos and info


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

cwbam said:


> great website
> 
> http://www.trackhobbies.com/Tyco.html
> 
> with great photos and info


That is a great website!

Knowing everything Tyco is basically impossible. At the Parsippany show last week, one of my fellow dealers picked up an Indy STP #20 and declared it was the 12th version of the car he has found. Just stunning.

Joe


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Joe,

You're absolutely right. I'm always amazed with what Tyco did. And now, I'm going to have to keep an eye out for those various versions that you mentioned was told to you.

I'm also happy to say that some of my cars are featured on the Track Hobbies site. Willy is a nice guy!


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

*Just think*



Grandcheapskate said:


> That is a great website!
> 
> Knowing everything Tyco is basically impossible. At the Parsippany show last week, one of my fellow dealers picked up an Indy STP #20 and declared it was the 12th version of the car he has found. Just stunning.
> 
> Joe


So there are 12 variations of what is basically a common car. Can you imagine if there was 12 variations of a really rare car like Indy STP #40? The collecting challenge would truly be enormous ( and expensive ).
I know its not logical to have a lot of variations from a small run of cars, but it could happen. Anything was possible.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

I saw where Track Hobbies auctioned off most of his rare cars last week on the bay.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Rick Carter said:


> Joe,
> 
> You're absolutely right. I'm always amazed with what Tyco did. And now, I'm going to have to keep an eye out for those various versions that you mentioned was told to you.
> 
> I'm also happy to say that some of my cars are featured on the Track Hobbies site. Willy is a nice guy!


Hi Rick,
That can now become your life's work - looking for all the variations of just that one car. And then someone will come along and find another one. Collectors are never done.

I have seen variations of cars which, if I wasn't specifically shown the variation, I would have never noticed. Things like deco being slightly misplaced, different print type for logos, a painted tail light, etc.

Then of course there are the variations you can't see unless you turn the body over and see the mold color. And then there is the light verses medium verses dark body color - impossible to know which you have unless you have one of each to display side by side. And for those of us who are color blind, nearly impossible to tell even then.

Joe


----------

